# mini DSP which to get for my subs?



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

currently upgrading my subs ( from (2) 12 and (2) 15 , all different from each other) and looking for some bass management of some sort - and only have a the onkyo 818 w/ audyssey - will the mini DSP be a better way of getting all (4) of my new subs ( SI 18HT) to work together? and if so which mini DSP to get, went to their site and there is lots to choose from( I don't know much about these , so hoping someone can direct me in the right direction) or is the audyssey that the Onkyo has with it good enough for this? subs will be in 2 pairs 2 in front and 2 in back.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The generally recommended strategy is to EQ all 4 together at once, driven from a single output.

The miniDSP 2x4 is small, inexpensive, and will give you all the power you need for the job.


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

:help: which mini DSP should I buy for this?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Um, er, I thought I just answered your question. The 2x4 is one of the units sold by miniDSP, with 2 inputs and 4 outputs. It should do exactly what you need. Or did I not understand the question correctly?


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

sorry ,I didn't get it, but now I do :doh:, thank you


----------



## Kelvartis (Oct 17, 2013)

Consider what kind of amp you are running. Amps with a XLR cable can run from the Minidsp balanced while if you have a subwoofer amp that only takes RCA cables get the unbalanced version.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

the DIRAC LIVE Mini DSP processors are a seriously good room equalizer.. as wwell as Impulse Response Correction - which is fantastic on it's own... You can make customized EQ curves for your preference _ SUBS included .... w 4 memory presets


----------

